# RecipeDB - Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone



## Andrew Coleman (5/1/10)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone  Ale - American Pale Ale  Partial                      Brewer's Notes The Coopers Liquid Malt Extract and Magnum Hops are actually just a Coopers Aussie Pale Ale tina goo, but you can do the recipie as is to substitute! Btw the first O min hop addition is at flameout and the second is dry hopping to secondary! I actually haven't made this beer just yet, I have it up so i can reference back to it and change it to what it ends up, also will say when i've finished it all up!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.4 kg JWM Caramalt     1.7 kg Coopers LME - Light    1.5 kg Generic DME - Light    0.15 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 30mins)    13.5 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.056 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 39.7 IBU   Efficiency 90%   Alcohol 4.92%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## scott_penno (5/1/10)

Two 25g additions at 0 min - is this correct?

sap.


----------



## Andrew Coleman (5/1/10)

sappas said:


> Two 25g additions at 0 min - is this correct?
> 
> sap.



Read the recipie now mate, sorry was still finalysing it


----------



## manticle (5/1/10)

Still says 2 x 25g additions of [email protected] 0 mins.


----------



## iScarlet (5/1/10)

The notes at the bottom do say the the first 0 minute addition is at flameout and the second is dry hopping.


----------



## manticle (5/1/10)

I obviously put my eyes in as a late addition to my last brew.

Sorry Drewcifer.


----------



## iScarlet (5/1/10)

Hehe, sounds a novel substitute to conventional clearning agents.

Alright, alright, that's the end of my hijack.


----------

